# Looking for a game in Plano, TX



## Orzcy (Dec 17, 2002)

I have not played in over a year, so I am looking to get into group.  I am available evenings and weekends, so if anyone in the area needs a player drop me an email.  Thanks.


----------



## Orzcy (Dec 21, 2002)

If anyone who reads this is also looking for a game in the Plano area drop me an email.  If I get enough responses I could star a new group.


----------

